# Favorite Public Parks/ National Monuments?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

leslie.lockheed said:


> Favorite Public Parks/ National Monuments?
> Hello!
> Trying to replicate my life over here, and I'm curious where is the best place to look up online for public parks or national monuments that are 'must see' in Egypt?
> (and do they have segway tours over here?)
> ...



[email protected] have you seen the state of the roads and pavements


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Mar Grigis is probably my favourite part of town. Public parks, not such thing here in Cairo. Maybe Alahzar? If you dont acutally look at the animals, Giza zoo is also a nice walk, amazing trees to be seen. But avoid if animal mistreatment upsets you.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Sonrisa said:


> If you dont acutally look at the animals, Giza zoo is also a nice walk, amazing trees to be seen. But avoid if animal mistreatment upsets you.


You can also go to the garden opposite the Zoo, the entrance is on the other side. Orman garden. In the spring there is also a month long sale of all plants etc. for your garden/home.

BTW I think they have Segway in El Gouna


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

GM1 said:


> You can also go to the garden opposite the Zoo, the entrance is on the other side. Orman garden. In the spring there is also a month long sale of all plants etc. for your garden/home.
> 
> BTW I think they have Segway in El Gouna


Yes for sure they sell/rent Segway in Gouna - the shop is at Abu Tig Marina - next to a nice handbag shop  

I'd like to buy one but they are well expensive for what they are.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Yes for sure they sell/rent Segway in Gouna - the shop is at Abu Tig Marina - next to a nice handbag shop
> 
> I'd like to buy one but they are well expensive for what they are.


good handbags tend to be expensive


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

What pavements??


----------

